# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Новости компьютерной безопасности  >  Исходники для взлома Skype опубликованны

## Helgin

Программа запукается как троян, внедряется в процессы Skype и записывает разговоры, отсылая их в виде MP3 файлов 
http://www.h-online.com/security/Sou...--/news/114098

Исходники на http://www.megapanzer.com/

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## SDA

В Интернете обнародованы исходные коды трояна, позволяющего перехватывать голосовые вызовы в сети IP-телефонии Skype. 
Как сообщается, программа создана швейцарцем Рубеном Унтереггером (Ruben Unteregger), бывшим сотрудником компании ERA IT Solutions. Отмечается, что работы выполнялись по заказу Министерства по вопросам охраны окружающей среды, транспорта, энергетики и коммуникаций Швейцарии (UVEK). 

Троян способен записывать голосовые переговоры в сети Skype перед их шифрованием и отсылать похищенные данные в виде MP3-файлов по заранее заданному адресу. Кроме того, программа открывает «черный вход» в систему, позволяя злоумышленникам или сотрудникам спецслужб удаленно инсталлировать дополнительные компоненты, удалять файлы трояна и пр. 
Правда, для перехвата звонков Skype сначала необходимо найти способ внедрения трояна на компьютер жертвы. 

По словам Рубена Унтерэггера, публикация исходников программы, получившей название MegaPanzer, должна помочь антивирусным компаниям встроить процедуры защиты от трояна в свои продукты. Коды MegaPanzer доступны на условиях лицензии GPL, позволяющей копировать, модифицировать и распространять программу (в том числе на коммерческой основе). 
http://soft.compulenta.ru/453871/

----------

